# GPU for 3.5k!! URGENT



## Sujeet (Feb 1, 2012)

1. Which Power Supply do you have? (Be EXACT while naming the company and model)
Ans:El cheapo VIP 450 WATT(dont bother about it..i will get new after this)

2. What is your budget?
Ans:3500/-

3. Which resolution will you game at?
Ans:Should handle moderate 16:9 resolutions 
720p preferable

4. What are your current computer specifications?
Ans:Intel core 2 duo e4xxx(dunno exact)
hdd:250gb sata seagate
ra: ddr2 2gb
which one is better among these
*1.Zotac GT 520 1024 MB    | 3100/-
2.MSI HD 6450 1024 MB   |3100/-*
 please sugggest soon


----------



## vickybat (Feb 1, 2012)

The options you shortlisted aren't gaming gpu's to be honest but meant for strict htpc usage.

For your budget, a gt 240 is the perfect card imo.

Check this - *Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GT240 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card @ 3.5k*

or an even better option is a 5670 if you can up your budget by 500 bucks.

*PowerColor AMD Radeon HD5670 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card @ Rs 3998*

Your current psu can run these as they don't require any additional power connector
and consume low power as well. I recommend the 5670 against the gt 240.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 1, 2012)

yea dude its meant for HTPC usage mainly and very basic casual gaming! 
thanx for help !!


----------



## vickybat (Feb 1, 2012)

^^  You're welcome mate. We are always here to help.


----------



## coderunknown (Feb 1, 2012)

vickybat said:


> *PowerColor AMD Radeon HD5670 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card @ Rs 3998*



that cheap. sometime ago the 512Mb version was selling at that price. but even then HD5670 is not sufficient for 720p gaming. none of the latest games can be maxed out without drop in framerates at 720p.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 2, 2012)

Sam said:


> that cheap. sometime ago the 512Mb version was selling at that price. but even then HD5670 is not sufficient for 720p gaming. none of the latest games can be maxed out without drop in framerates at 720p.



no need to max out ..should just handle at low - mid setting anyhow
will be used for "not so new" games like mw2 and gta4,etc!

anyway for such an entry level card 512 mb/1gb video memory SHOULD more or less mean the same because  large video ram will be req. only if it is used at high setting that is when the" large size hi-res texture  will be loaded to video ram" which is not pssible for these cards since they simply wont be able to handle games at that hi -setting.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 2, 2012)

DOn't go by the card suggested by Vickybat, he wrongly suggested the cheaper DDR3 version of the card rather than the GDDR5 version. These lower mid end cards like HD 6670 or 5670 has only 128 bit BUS and actually offers good performance due to the faster GDDR5 memory which improves the memory bandwidth. If you go for the DDR3 memory, the performance will be severely hampered, no matter how much RAM is provided.

Sujeet, increase your budget by 500 bucks and get the Sapphire HD 5670 512 MB GDDR5 version @ 3.9K. Check Theitwares.in for pricing.


----------



## Tarun (Feb 2, 2012)

5670 512 MB GDDR5


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 2, 2012)

*ZOTAC GT520 1 GB DDR3 G.one Edition vs ZOTAC 1 GB DDR3 GT240*

Among these cards 
*Zotac GT520 1GB DDR3 G.one Edition @ 2.8k *
Flipkart: Zotac NVIDIA Geforce GT 520 G.One Signature Edition 1 GB GDDR3 Graphics Card: Graphics Card
*Zotac GT240 1GB DDR3 @ 3.5k*
Flipkart: Zotac NVIDIA GeForce GT240 1 GB DDR3 Graphics Card: Graphics Card
which one is better!


----------



## Cilus (Feb 2, 2012)

*Re: ZOTAC GT520 1 GB DDR3 G.one Edition vs ZOTAC 1 GB DDR3 GT240*

*MOD NOTE: Sujeet, don't create multiple threads for the same reason. Just ask what are your queries regarding Gfx card in this thread rather than creating multiple one. I've merged the two threads. Now on, be little careful *

GT 240 is a better performer. Although GT 520 is a DirectX 11 card, practically you cannot enable it any of the games because the card is very weak.

GT 240 on the other hand performs even better than GT 420, bigger brother of GT 520. However, if you can find HD 5670 512 MB GDDR5 from Sapphire, currently retailing around 4K then just get it. HD 5670 is almost twice more powerful than GT 240.


----------



## Sujeet (Feb 2, 2012)

@Cilus i will be careful man.thanx for advice!! that was the exact ans i was expecting.
so finally after so much appreciation going down to  HD 5670 its seems this should be my final decision!


----------



## vickybat (Feb 3, 2012)

^^ Yup i had wrongly suggested the ddr3 version. Sorry for that mate. These days i'm staying a bit dazed and confused.

Get the gddr5 version of 5670 even if its 512mb. Its faster memory and thus allows faster read,write operations onto it.


----------

